# The "Boyd Coddington" of Lowriding



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Last night I was watching the *Discovery Channel* and they had a program on titled, *'Boyd Coddington's Top Ten Hot Rods'*. It was showcasing his choices of the top ten hot rods in America. Some of the cars featured he had a hand in designing or building, but they were all beautiful cars none-the-less.

While watching it, I began to wonder, *'Who's the "Boyd Coddington" of lowriding?'.* The first name to come to mind was John Kennedy of Bowtie Connection and South Side Car Club. Other names were Anthony and Ralph Fuentes(South Side), Joe Ray(Lifestyle) and Charles Clayton(Individuals) just to name a few. These men have built cars that have pioneered or changed the way lowriders build their cars. I was wanting to know what some of you thought or who you feel is *'The "Boyd Coddington" of Lowriding?'.*


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 01:52 PM
> *Last night I was watching the Discovery Channel and they had a program on titled, 'Boyd Coddington's Top Ten Hot Rods'. It was showcasing his choices of the top ten hot rods in America. Some of the cars featured he had a hand in designing or building, but they were all beautiful cars none-the-less.
> 
> While watching it, I began to wonder, 'Who's the "Boyd Coddington" of lowriding?'. The first name to come to mind was John Kennedy of Bowtie Connection and South Side Car Club. Other names were Anthony and Ralph Fuentes(South Side), Joe Ray(Lifestyle) and Charles Clayton(Individuals) just to name a few. These men have built cars that have pioneered or changed the way lowriders build their cars. I was wanting to know what some of you thought or who you feel is 'The "Boyd Coddington" of Lowriding?'.
> [snapback]3089492[/snapback]​*



You said it " John, Anthony & Ralph, Joe, & Charles" They are my choices too. 

Maybe the De Alba's too :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@May 3 2005, 02:56 PM
> *You said it " John, Anthony & Ralph, Joe, & Charles" They are my choices too.
> 
> Maybe the De Alba's too :biggrin:
> [snapback]3089515[/snapback]​*


Damn! How could I forget the *De Alba's*?!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Definately the DeAlba's... Althought for sick ideas involving Cadillac's we can't forget Bob :biggrin: I haven't seen his "conversions" in person, but the pics looked like it was meant to have that screaming mouse under the hood!


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

We cant Forget guys like Gary May(R.I.P),Rag Top Ralph,and Andy Douglas.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I think that it'd be pretty hard to narrow it down to a single individual (or shop)
Same as hotrods... Some would argue that Boyd ISN'T the best...

What do I know :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Coddington does not even build "Hot Rods".....he is more of a street rod builder these days..... as far as lowriding.... what is the qualifications.... volume of rides build or quality......

I think if ya aint won a super show title.... you should not qualify... except Jahagroo....LOL disqualify him off the bat....hahahaha and give Fuentes a pass and qualify him cause he got robbed....

Guys like LOCO 64..... and also the builder of Casino???.... those guys should be up there...DeAlbas mos Def would get my vote....lifestyles... only the best of the best....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 03:38 PM
> *I think that it'd be pretty hard to narrow it down to a single individual (or shop)
> Same as hotrods...  Some would argue that Boyd ISN'T the best...
> 
> ...


I read you loud-and-clear on that, but Boyd has done a lot for hot rodding. Just wanted to know who some of you felt was like Boyd when it comes to lowriding. 

There have been quite a few others that have come and gone in the last ten years that I could name, but if there was a single person that could get on television and represent lowriding that we all respected and would listen too, who would that person be? Who is that person that is setting the tone for lowriding?


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 01:53 PM
> *I read you loud-and-clear on that, but Boyd has done a lot for hot rodding. Just wanted to know who some of you felt was like Boyd when it comes to lowriding.
> 
> There have been quite a few others that have come and gone in the last ten years that I could name, but if there was a single person that could get on television and represent lowriding that we all respected and would listen too, who would that person be? Who is that person that is setting the tone for lowriding?
> [snapback]3089834[/snapback]​*


interesting question...what angle are you posing the question from is also important to consider...are we talking about from a build standpoint or from what that person does to promote the lifestyle...two different answers in my opinion...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

There are to Many and to many catagories, full all out custimizing The De Albas, Derrick Jhagarro, damn near all of Lifestyle. Street Cars Charlie Brown, Charles Clayton, Ralph and Anthoney, John Kennedy, the list can go on.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

are you sure you dont want to ask whos the "George Barris" of lowriding?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 3 2005, 04:38 PM
> *There are to Many and to many catagories, full all out custimizing The De Albas, Derrick Jhagarro, damn near all of Lifestyle. Street Cars Charlie Brown, Charles Clayton, Ralph and Anthoney, John Kennedy, the list can go on.
> [snapback]3090068[/snapback]​*


I know that the list could go on and on, but if there was *one choice* at this moment to represent lowriding who would it be?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@May 3 2005, 04:41 PM
> *are you sure you dont want to ask whos the "George Barris" of lowriding?
> [snapback]3090097[/snapback]​*


*George Barris* is the *King of Customizers* without a doubt. A lot of cars he's built had themes to them. I believe every form of car building or customizing owes a lot to *George Barris*.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

if i were any of the builders mentioned on the list so far...and i personally know most of them..... i myself would not want to be compared to boyd.................he is an arrogant,self centered,tyrant of a man who takes credit for much of the great work that is done by the talented workers that he hires.....................just my opinion


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 04:51 PM
> *if i were any of the builders mentioned on the list so far...and i personally know most of them..... i myself would not want to be compared to boyd.................he is an arrogant,self centered,tyrant of a man who takes credit for much of the great work that is done by the talented workers that he hires.....................just my opinion
> [snapback]3090196[/snapback]​*


Sounds like Derrick Jhagoff.... Derrick doesnt deserve to be compared with the other people mentioned in this post.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Sounds like Derrick Jhagoff.... Derrick doesnt deserve to be compared with the other people mentioned in this post.
> [snapback]3090215[/snapback]​*



wow... :0 :0 
care to elaborate on that one...im jus curious


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 04:51 PM
> *if i were any of the builders mentioned on the list so far...and i personally know most of them..... i myself would not want to be compared to boyd.................he is an arrogant,self centered,tyrant of a man who takes credit for much of the great work that is done by the talented workers that he hires.....................just my opinion
> [snapback]3090196[/snapback]​*


I understand what you're saying Richee, but try to understand what I'm saying. It's no different that every sports reporter saying, 'The *Michael Jordan* of...', whatever sport. You know what I mean? We've all heard that before.

Maybe I should of titled my post *'The Michael Jordan of Lowriding'*. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 3 2005, 05:02 PM
> *wow... :0  :0
> care to elaborate on that one...im jus curious
> [snapback]3090227[/snapback]​*


Short version.... he hires talented painters to paint his customers cars.... then gets in magazines and openly claims he painted them or his mom painted them.... hes a joke.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 05:04 PM
> *I understand what you're saying Richee, but try to understand what I'm saying. It's no different that every sports reporter saying, 'The Michael Jordan of...', whatever sport. You know what I mean? We've all heard that before.
> 
> Maybe I should of titled my post 'The Michael Jordan of Lowriding'. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090236[/snapback]​*


The post is a little unclear T.... people are wondering what to base an opinion on..... on past rides built???.... or popularity / recognizable figure in the lowriding world???


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 05:07 PM
> *The post is a little unclear T.... people are wondering what to base an opinion on..... on past rides built???.... or popularity as a figure in the lowriding world???
> [snapback]3090265[/snapback]​*


I'll try to clear it up a little Jason...

Opinions can/could be based on a lot of different things, but to get to the point the person who is still building and setting the marks in lowriding. Okay, I'll just throw it out there...in my opinion John Kennedy, Bowtie Connection and South Side Car Club are setting the tone for lowriding now. They build cars with a lot of hard to find original accessories that are just clean. I feel they can take there cars to any Chevrolet show and just knock-out the competition whether the cars are original or custom.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i understand what you are saying bro.....and i meant nothing towards you w/ my reply............like you said ...you do always hear that bro..............but on the flip side the ones being compared to the legend are not always so thrilled about it.........it's like saying ........"who is the new ty cobb of baseball.......he was a legend but no one wants to be legendary for what he was legendary for............... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I understand what you're saying Richee, but try to understand what I'm saying. It's no different that every sports reporter saying, 'The Michael Jordan of...', whatever sport. You know what I mean? We've all heard that before.
> 
> Maybe I should of titled my post 'The Michael Jordan of Lowriding'. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090236[/snapback]​*


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 05:16 PM
> * the person who is still building and setting the marks in lowriding.[snapback]3090331[/snapback]​*


Damn, this is hard.... I cant pick "just one".... there are several builders whose work i admire, but the person you mentioned is one of them. :cheesy:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly.........


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 02:06 PM
> *Short version.... he hires talented painters to paint his customers cars.... then gets in magazines and openly claims he painted them or his mom painted them.... hes a joke.
> [snapback]3090255[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 05:24 PM
> *i understand what you are saying bro.....and i meant nothing towards you w/ my reply............like you said ...you do always hear that bro..............but on the flip side the ones being compared to the legend are not always so thrilled about it.........it's like saying ........"who is the new ty cobb of baseball.......he was a legend but no one wants to be legendary for what he was legendary for............... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090384[/snapback]​*


Very good point Richee. And you're right, no one like to be compared to someone else's greatness. I just couldn't think of another way to title my post. But, I'm sure if some of you saw the program I did, you probably would have wondered the same thing.

I know *Boyd Coddington* is not the epitome of hot rodding, but he is the most recognizable names in it. For he has built some legendary cars such as *Chezoom* that was years ahead of it's time. Just want to know who's the icon of lowriding that stands out the most at this time?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

ok, well i feel that saying who is the boyd coddington of lowriding was wrong from the start. i guess it should have just been 'who is the king of lowriding.' too late to change it now.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

double post :angry:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

to answer the question that way you put in in this reply i would say "BOWTIE CONNECTION" as a complete shop would be it right now........taking into consideration that they also collaborate w/ anthony at "HOMIES" for set ups......that would be my second choice


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 02:31 PM
> *Very good point Richee. And you're right, no one like to be compared to someone else's greatness. I just couldn't think of another way to title my post. But, I'm sure if some of you saw the program I did, you probably would have wondered the same thing.
> 
> I know Boyd Coddington is not the epitome of hot rodding, but he is the most recognizable names in it. For he has built some legendary cars such as Chezoom that was years ahead of it's time. Just want to know who's the icon of lowriding that stands out the most at this time?
> [snapback]3090433[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Well I will say this. Lowriders and cars in general are "TIME + Money" He who has the most will win ------ generally speaking, ok? If I had 100K in my back pocket I could build the ultimate 59 or 57 rag. If I had the kind of $$$ I could "hire" good help, have a facility, lift, chrome plater that delivers, etc. Not hating on anyone who has that. that is great for them, but those are the 2 things that hold most of us back  I have most respect for guys who have to do a little of everything themselves, instead of engine man, interior man, paint man, etc. for the guy who has to sacrifice his free time, and spending to finish a car. Has to stay up late at night by himself to work on the car. I believe that is where the real appreciation comes from, and I can appreciate a car with flaws where 1 man gave 100% more than a perfect resto from a shop.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:09 PM
> *and I can appreciate a car with flaws where 1 man gave 100% more than a perfect resto from a shop.
> [snapback]3090532[/snapback]​*



Is it just me, or do those "flaws" that nobody else notices just bug the SHIT out of you?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i would have to say it would be the DE ALBAS.

for these reasons,any one can restore a ride back to original,with parts,send some chrome out,install a detailed hydrualic set.up squirt soem paint and their you go.

if your lookin for the boyd coddington of lowriding,
it would be the DE ALBAS.

for one they customise their rides to their taste with many unique and creative body mods ,that set the car off,wich we don't see to much or hardly at all on lolos,

they been doin it for the longest,its passed down from generation to generation.
they have their own body shop,
they put out some of the bitchenist rides.

to me u can concider them the boyd coddington of lowridin.

boyds rides are usually build to his taste,wich involve alot of custom body work, and his rides are one of a kind.
he's been around a good wile,

and alot of people love his work.

just my 2 cents.

no offense.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:09 PM
> *Well I will say this. Lowriders and cars in general are "TIME + Money" He who has the most will win ------ generally speaking, ok? If I had 100K in my back pocket I could build the ultimate 59 or 57 rag. If I had the kind of $$$ I could "hire" good help, have a facility, lift, chrome plater that delivers, etc. Not hating on anyone who has that. that is great for them, but those are the 2 things that hold most of us back  I have most respect for guys who have to do a little of everything themselves, instead of engine man, interior man, paint man, etc. for the guy who has to sacrifice his free time, and spending to finish a car. Has to stay up late at night by himself to work on the car. I believe that is where the real appreciation comes from, and I can appreciate a car with flaws where 1 man gave 100% more than a perfect resto from a shop.
> [snapback]3090532[/snapback]​*


i have to agree with that right there. the tools of the trade cost way more than building a car. you could probably 4 or 5 cars for the cost of having good tools ( lifts, shops, machining equip, plasma cutter, etc)


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

so nicely said dippinit uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

I just can't seem to get this to post as a pic...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

but only if it's a "TRADITIONAL" right.........you know i love you b.......but you have holes in your answer........ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Well I will say this. Lowriders and cars in general are "TIME + Money" He who has the most will win ------ generally speaking, ok? If I had 100K in my back pocket I could build the ultimate 59 or 57 rag. If I had the kind of $$$ I could "hire" good help, have a facility, lift, chrome plater that delivers, etc. Not hating on anyone who has that. that is great for them, but those are the 2 things that hold most of us back  I have most respect for guys who have to do a little of everything themselves, instead of engine man, interior man, paint man, etc. for the guy who has to sacrifice his free time, and spending to finish a car. Has to stay up late at night by himself to work on the car. I believe that is where the real appreciation comes from, and I can appreciate a car with flaws where 1 man gave 100% more than a perfect resto from a shop.
> [snapback]3090532[/snapback]​*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any have any pics of de albas rides,bow tie,south side etc.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 05:17 PM
> *but only if it's a "TRADITIONAL" right.........you know i love you b.......but you have holes in your answer........ :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090557[/snapback]​*



well that's true, because original traditional requires no creativity per se. I think I have to agree with CM and say DeAlbas, because they are most rounded


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

I watched that show last night - some cool rides 4 sure...one thing comes to mind though...if any of the lolo builders already mentioned were asked to name their Top 10 lolo's of all time - I'm bettin NONE of em would fill their list with their own builds

Coddington's a great builder n all, but he's a str8 up dick


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

?? can't be answered. that is like saying who is the prettiest woman?


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Boyd Coddington is a turd. Sure his shop puts out great quality rides, but do you see the way him and his right hand man treat his staff? Thats no way to manage people at all. I am surprised he keeps any kind of talent in his shop. I almost purchased a set of his wheels for my SS a yr or so ago, I'm glad I didn't. Granted I'm sure no one company is perfect, but I my self would not do business with a company knowing they treat there staff like that.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

this is true bro...............but i would put them more along the lines of "BARRIS KUSTOMS"......creativity


> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2005, 03:13 PM
> *i would have to say it would be the DE ALBAS.
> 
> for these reasons,any one can restore a ride back to original,with parts,send some chrome out,install a detailed hydrualic set.up squirt soem paint and their you go.
> ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

The dealbas are talented people no doubt. The ultimate car builder in the world IMO is Chip Foose. That guy can do everything fabricate paint design motor interior i mean he knows all his shit.. John Kennedy has set the standards for lo lo's he knows his shit and can get dirty just like any of his employees. Not many people can say they did like their WHOLE car by themselves, I know Noah at OnestopImpalashop did most of his own work interior paint etc etc. HotRods by Boyd and Bowtie are the same IMO both good and both have earned the respects of their peers


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 03:12 PM
> *Is it just me, or do those "flaws" that nobody else notices just bug the SHIT out of you?
> [snapback]3090540[/snapback]​*


Yes they do!!!!!!!!!!!! "The Tell Tale Heart" syndrome!!!!!!!!!! They keep me up at night, lol.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 02:51 PM
> *if i were any of the builders mentioned on the list so far...and i personally know most of them..... i myself would not want to be compared to boyd.................he is an arrogant,self centered,tyrant of a man who takes credit for much of the great work that is done by the talented workers that he hires.....................just my opinion
> [snapback]3090196[/snapback]​*


YOU hit it right on the HEAD! :0


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 3 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Yes they do!!!!!!!!!!!! "The Tell Tale Heart" syndrome!!!!!!!!!!  They keep me up at night, lol.
> 
> [snapback]3090631[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

People would say, "man, that's clean" and I'd have to point out this ding, that scratch... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Stupid cars :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 3 2005, 05:30 PM
> *The dealbas are talented people no doubt. The ultimate car builder in the world IMO is Chip Foose. That guy can do everything fabricate paint design motor interior i mean he knows all his shit.. John Kennedy has set the standards for lo lo's he knows his shit and can get dirty just like any of his employees. Not many people can say they did like their WHOLE car by themselves, I know Noah at OnestopImpalashop did most of his own work interior paint etc etc. HotRods by Boyd and Bowtie are the same IMO both good and both have earned the respects of their peers
> [snapback]3090614[/snapback]​*



I agree, and wasn't implying that John couldn't get dirty because he has been building cars for a long time. What I meant by hired help is having the extra hands to help put the engine in where as someone like me has to hold both headers and lower the engine. Much more difficult to do without scratching anything. When a shop is building a car, I expect perfection, and believe that BTC could build cars for auctions. And maybe should consider building classic cars. Just hard for a small guy like me or you (no pun intended :biggrin: ) to show against a shop, and our cars and talents are judged the same.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Also to answer the question at hand I beleive it would have to be BowTie Connection. From what I have seen and know, they have produced cars that have won traditional of the year, swept the original class and the lowrider of the year as well. Not to mention countless other non-sweepstakes trophies. So based upon awards and quantity as well as quality they get my vote.

And dont be suprised if you do see them on TV soon


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 3 2005, 05:42 PM
> *Also to answer the question at hand I beleive it would have to be BowTie Connection.  From what I have seen and know, they have produced cars that have won traditional of the year, swept the original class and the lowrider of the year as well.  Not to mention countless other non-sweepstakes trophies.  So based upon awards and quantity as well as quality they get my vote.
> 
> And dont be suprised if you do see them on TV soon
> ...



There is no ??? their cars' fit & finish is flawless. And I guess overall they (SS & BTC take the prize. I just don't like options or accessories. I think they clutter the car up :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 04:46 PM
> *There is no ??? their cars' fit & finish is flawless. And I guess overall they (SS & BTC take the prize.  I just don't like options or accessories. I think they clutter the car  up :biggrin:
> [snapback]3090692[/snapback]​*


and sometimes cost too damn much


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 03:48 PM
> *and sometimes cost too damn much
> [snapback]3090704[/snapback]​*


They always cost too damn much, but so do Impalas, taxes, homes, jewerely..........But sometimes you just got to have em..........


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

I think one name: Brent Reese


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@May 3 2005, 05:10 PM
> *I think one name: Brent Reese
> [snapback]3090755[/snapback]​*


 :buttkick: think most of us garage builders wont (doesnt mean we cant) put out what others do but others like John and the crew (Mike, Freddie, Fuzz, Huey and others who have been at the shops over the years) and Homies do CONSISTENTLY. Top car builders in the world period, Foose and Trepenier (sp?).


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I would have to say Anthony and Ralph Fuentes, from Caddies to Impalas theyve done it all, but Charles Clayton is my personal pick.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh Discovery Channel, let's get the Lowrider community a show...pick from this topic! :biggrin:


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

C&L :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Let me jus come in here right quick and thank all of those who have replied to this topic. For those who know me, whenever I post something here on LayItLow.com I put a lot of thought into it. I don't make post about things that will just be benefitial to me. Like many of you, I love lowriding and classic American cars with every fiber of my being. I would love to see lowriding reach the levels that hot rodding has reached. To have numerous builders recognized and respected the world over.

Thank you all! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 3 2005, 06:23 PM
> *Boyd Coddington is a turd. [snapback]3090578[/snapback]​*


That shit made me laugh out loud! :roflmao:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

for me i would i have to say mexico auto center javiar and his family have put out lot's of clean car's :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Short version.... he hires talented painters to paint his customers cars.... then gets in magazines and openly claims he painted them or his mom painted them.... hes a joke.
> [snapback]3090255[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zitro881_@May 3 2005, 05:10 PM
> *I think one name: Brent Reese
> [snapback]3090755[/snapback]​*


LOL my cars are FAR from the quality of stuff others put out. It takes ALOT of money to do something like what John does. I do my cars for myself in my budget if I had alot of money id send my car to BTC and save me the headaches


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah and at times abuse on the body :happysad:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2005, 04:13 PM
> *i would have to say it would be the DE ALBAS.
> 
> for these reasons,any one can restore a ride back to original,with parts,send some chrome out,install a detailed hydrualic set.up squirt soem paint and their you go.
> ...


TRULY THE BEST.. WHO REALLY COMPAIRS.....  THEY ARE INDEED A BIG PART OF LOWRIDING..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Funk Master Flex :cheesy: big dog style


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 4 2005, 02:25 AM
> *Funk Master Flex :cheesy: big dog style
> [snapback]3092649[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
His cars are SERIOUS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

IMO,AND NO DISRESPECT TO MY OTHER FELLOW LOLO BUILDERS..BUT WHO'S ON FIRE RIGHT NOW AND BLOWING AWAY ALL THOSE TV BUILD TEAMS.......IS
CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
SO FAR THEY STRAPPED A FRAME,DID MAJOR BODYWORK,REBUILT THE MOTOR,KANDY PAINTED A CADDY AND FINISHED THE INTERIOR IN JUST TWO WEEKS.... :thumbsup:" WITH NO COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!"

WANT PROOF JUST GO TO CHAGO'SDREAM.COM....THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY....PAULY uffin: uffin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 3 2005, 03:51 PM
> *if i were any of the builders mentioned on the list so far...and i personally know most of them..... i myself would not want to be compared to boyd.................he is an arrogant,self centered,tyrant of a man who takes credit for much of the great work that is done by the talented workers that he hires.....................just my opinion
> [snapback]3090196[/snapback]​*


Funny I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 3 2005, 03:38 PM
> *I think that it'd be pretty hard to narrow it down to a single individual (or shop)
> Same as hotrods...  Boyd ISN'T the best...
> 
> ...


i agree...

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2005, 04:06 AM
> *IMO,AND NO DISRESPECT TO MY OTHER FELLOW LOLO BUILDERS..BUT WHO'S ON FIRE RIGHT NOW AND BLOWING AWAY ALL THOSE TV BUILD TEAMS.......IS
> CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> SO FAR THEY STRAPPED A FRAME,DID MAJOR BODYWORK,REBUILT THE MOTOR,KANDY PAINTED A CADDY AND FINISHED THE INTERIOR IN JUST TWO WEEKS.... :thumbsup:" WITH NO COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


the real riders of lowriding are far superior to the boyd coddington's of anything......

i bet boyd drives a benz.... i dont think ive ever seen him driving a hot rod (except the rat rod buildoff, and when he drives them into trailers..)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2005, 03:06 AM
> *IMO,AND NO DISRESPECT TO MY OTHER FELLOW LOLO BUILDERS..BUT WHO'S ON FIRE RIGHT NOW AND BLOWING AWAY ALL THOSE TV BUILD TEAMS.......IS
> CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> SO FAR THEY STRAPPED A FRAME,DID MAJOR BODYWORK,REBUILT THE MOTOR,KANDY PAINTED A CADDY AND FINISHED THE INTERIOR IN JUST TWO WEEKS.... :thumbsup:" WITH NO COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...


thats real talk.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Without a doubt a lot of respect is due to Chago's build team. Words alone cannot describe what lowriding community is doing for that young man.

I think some of you are missing the point of this post. It isn't about *Boyd Coddington*. His name was only used as a metaphore to describe someone in the lowriding community similar. 

Someone mentioned earlier that I should have titled this post, *'The King of Lowriding'.* That would have stirred up too much controversy. The post would not have been productive at all.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

im amazed that anybody would ever even take a boyd coddington car serious... have you guys seen that show, they've got some real fucking idiots working on cars that sell for 100 to even a million dollars... what completely made me say WHAT THE FUCK was when i saw that they had hired some stupid fukin kid from like austria or something who had no experience whatsoever with cars or customization in general... is the boyd coddington shop really a place to learn?? should there be room for errors when spending that kind of money??? and what about that bluebear ******... wow!!! hahaha he's rediculous!! and Boyd puts his *** name on the cars but doesn't even fucking touch them when they're gettin built... if you ask me, the only way someones name can go on a car is if it was designed and built BY that person!!!
bottom line, what im trying to get at, is boyd is a *** and his cars are shit and he thinks his shit doesnt smell but that just makes him more of a ***...


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

DEALBA FAMILY WOULD TAKE IT I THINK EVERY YEAR THEY COME OUT WITH AT LEAST 2 OR 3 NEW CARS


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

So Tyrone, are you asking who wears the most silly shirts in lowriding???





does anyone remember when boyd weighed like 400lbs??? considering his weight loss he should be a happier man instead of such a mad man.




and honestly, looks at the employees who quit, not just the ones on the tv show either, but he has a huge employee turn around, I WONDER WHY??


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

I DONT THINK THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH HAVING AN APPRENTICE AT A TOP NOTCH CUSTOMIZING SHOP. GOTTA START SOMEWHERE WHY NOT AT THE BEST AND OBVIOUSLY THE GUY MUST HAVE KNOWN SOMETHING TO BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR BOYD


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 4 2005, 08:40 AM
> *So Tyrone, are you asking who wears the most silly shirts in lowriding???
> [snapback]3093124[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Jason...always the jokester! :biggrin: Those shirts are awful.

The *De Alba's* without a doubt are the most prolific family in lowriding. And I know they could give *Boyd* a run for his money.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

I think PSTA is the best customizer


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

and to make it even better w/ all their accomplishments they are one of the most humble and good hearted familias that i know.........and the best thing is that they still get excited about new cars coming out and just lowriding in general..........i hope that the new generation of de alba familia keeps the same great standards,traditions,love for lowriding and general love for the lowrider brotherhood as do my good friends the DE ALBA FAMILIA.............:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 4 2005, 05:45 AM
> *:roflmao: Jason...always the jokester! :biggrin:  Those shirts are awful.
> 
> The De Alba's without a doubt are the most prolific family in lowriding. And I know they could give Boyd a run for his money.
> [snapback]3093163[/snapback]​*


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 4 2005, 06:40 AM
> *So Tyrone, are you asking who wears the most silly shirts in lowriding???
> does anyone remember when boyd weighed like 400lbs??? considering his weight loss he should be a happier man instead of such a mad man.
> and honestly, looks at the employees who quit, not just the ones on the tv show either, but he has a huge employee turn around, I WONDER WHY??
> [snapback]3093124[/snapback]​*


For example look at his old painter charlie....... now went to work for chip foose.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 4 2005, 11:57 AM
> *For example look at his old painter charlie....... now went to work for chip foose.
> 
> [snapback]3093780[/snapback]​*



more than just him, i saw a pic of foose's employees the other day, there were like 3 or 4 guys that used to work for him.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 4 2005, 09:05 AM
> *more than just him, i saw a pic of foose's employees the other day, there were like 3 or 4 guys that used to work for him.
> [snapback]3093842[/snapback]​*


Your right thats why boyd was about to cry and got all butt hurt :buttkick:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2005, 02:06 AM
> *IMO,AND NO DISRESPECT TO MY OTHER FELLOW LOLO BUILDERS..BUT WHO'S ON FIRE RIGHT NOW AND BLOWING AWAY ALL THOSE TV BUILD TEAMS.......IS
> CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> SO FAR THEY STRAPPED A FRAME,DID MAJOR BODYWORK,REBUILT THE MOTOR,KANDY PAINTED A CADDY AND FINISHED THE INTERIOR IN JUST TWO WEEKS.... :thumbsup:" WITH NO COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...


THIS IS TRUE....I BET AFTER PEOPLE SEE THE CAR,,DONE IN 2 -3 WEEKS.... ONCE AGAIN PAULY, YOU VATOS PULLED SHIT OFF...AND I MUST SAY,,,DID A HELL OF A JOB....MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TOWARDS YOU AND THE CREW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@May 4 2005, 05:40 AM
> *does anyone remember when boyd weighed like 400lbs??? [snapback]3093124[/snapback]​*



lol, pics :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 4 2005, 02:48 PM
> *lol, pics  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3094630[/snapback]​*



He was big, with a full beard.


Some of you might can find a pic of him in the old Orion add in some early 90's LRM's. I got some rod books from the 80's with him in it, funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Most people only know Boyd Coddinton by his wheel name or his show on discovery, but he was one of the innovaters (sp) in the hot rod world he used to build cars and now has the funds and the business to not have to build the cars himself, but I guarentee that he doesnt let a car go out of his shop w/o it meeting a strict criterium... now Bow Tie Connections, from what I have seen is the same calibur shop (different type produts), but I dont know how long John Kennedy has been building cars. To ask who is the "boyd Coddington" of lowriding would be asking who is/was the innovator of popular lowriding as we know it today... IMO the name that comes to my mind is Joe Ray he always had the most innovative cars and still to this day would take most any Best of Show trophies at any show he would attend... I had the honor of meeting him a few years ago in Indy and he talked with me about cars for about an hour the knowledge he has is unreal... but everyone has their opinions and I am by no means taking anything away from any of the builders mentioned here they are all top notch, this is just my .02cents...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

sup john........i see you looking bro


richee


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah bro...im always lurking.....

hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 4 2005, 02:57 PM
> *yeah bro...im always lurking.....
> 
> hahahahaha
> [snapback]3095279[/snapback]​*



I think he was talking about JK, BTC :uh:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I think he was talking about JK, BTC :uh:
> [snapback]3095299[/snapback]​*


dont mess with me dippinit....ill tell nacho


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 4 2005, 03:05 PM
> *dont mess with me dippinit....ill tell nacho
> [snapback]3095313[/snapback]​*


<>


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i was................. :biggrin: ..............i call you johnny loco.................. :uh:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 4 2005, 01:03 PM
> *I think he was talking about JK, BTC :uh:
> [snapback]3095299[/snapback]​*


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2005, 02:06 AM
> *IMO,AND NO DISRESPECT TO MY OTHER FELLOW LOLO BUILDERS..BUT WHO'S ON FIRE RIGHT NOW AND BLOWING AWAY ALL THOSE TV BUILD TEAMS.......IS
> CHAGO'S BUILD TEAM!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> SO FAR THEY STRAPPED A FRAME,DID MAJOR BODYWORK,REBUILT THE MOTOR,KANDY PAINTED A CADDY AND FINISHED THE INTERIOR IN JUST TWO WEEKS.... :thumbsup:" WITH NO COMMERCIALS!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...



i agree 100%.....we got some of the best if not the best crew up in the bayarea..much love to them ....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i agree, it would have to be the De Alba's


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 4 2005, 03:12 PM
> *sup john........i see you looking bro
> richee
> [snapback]3095035[/snapback]​*


I guess it would be strange for John Kennedy to reply to this since he's named as one of several people in this post. But, like some of you, I would still like to know what he thinks. Is he flattered that the lowriding community holds him, his shop and his club in such high regards? Or would he rather just stay out of this and continue to let his work speak for him? 

Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

John is in the process of moving to a new shop 2 times as big as the one he has now. Hes been busy but he may respond but he is a very humble person and gives credit where credit is due. I think hes gonna start building Hondas for Nacho real soon full time LMAO


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 09:50 AM
> *John is in the process of moving to a new shop 2 times as big as the one he has now. Hes been busy but he may respond but he is a very humble person and gives credit where credit is due. I think hes gonna start building Hondas for Nacho real soon full time LMAO
> [snapback]3098718[/snapback]​*


When I last heard from him he said they were moving to a larger facility. I asked him to keep me in mind for a job after the move is complete. I sent him a copy of my resume and he said he still has it. So, I got my fingers crossed everyday hoping to hear from him.

I'm sure he is very humble Brent. As are you. I think you deserve to be mentioned too. You've shown the lowriding community what can be done without having a huge shop and staff. Just a lot of dedication. I applaud and tip my hat to you Brent :thumbsup: . You right up there with those mentioned earlier  .


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i agree on both counts...........:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 5 2005, 07:07 AM
> *i am sure he is very humble Brent. As are you. I think you deserve to be mentioned too. You've shown the lowriding community what can be done without having a huge shop and staff. Just a lot of dedication. I applaud and tip my hat to you Brent :thumbsup: . You right up there with those mentioned earlier  .
> [snapback]3098820[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Well im just the average guy i dont have alot of money or else id be in a big club with a bad ass car. I do what I can to build decent street cars. I have to save money to do things like paint and interior just like alot of people. but if i ever hit the lottey watch out for me lol.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 09:19 AM
> *Well im just the average guy i dont have alot of money or else id be in a big club with a bad ass car. I do what I can to build decent street cars. I have to save money to do things like paint and interior just like alot of people. but if i ever hit the lottey watch out for me lol.
> [snapback]3098897[/snapback]​*



Well you do have about 5 rags at any given time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 08:29 AM
> *Well you do have about 5 rags at any given time :biggrin:
> [snapback]3098931[/snapback]​*



na never more than 2 rags at one time ever. I guess I could sell my 64 rag and do my HT all the way or vice versa but i want a ht and rag sitting in my garage so when it rains i can take the ht to the movies and catch a matinee


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 09:37 AM
> *na never more than 2 rags at one time ever. I guess  I could sell my 64 rag and do my HT all the way or vice versa but i want a ht and rag sitting in my garage so when it rains i can take the ht to the movies and catch a matinee
> [snapback]3098968[/snapback]​*


My dream is to own the black 56 conv from STYLE


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

there will be a few BAD ass 56's coming out in the near future trust me on that one


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 08:57 AM
> *there will be a few BAD ass 56's coming out in the near future trust me on that one
> [snapback]3099039[/snapback]​*


i know of a BAD ass 63 coming out in the near future also....   
whats up Brent how are you brother...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 5 2005, 09:59 AM
> *i know of a BAD ass 63 coming out in the near future also....
> whats up Brent how are you brother...
> [snapback]3099047[/snapback]​*



who has a 63 coming out in the near fututre??? I know Lifestyle was doing one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 07:41 AM
> *My dream is to own the black 56 conv from STYLE
> [snapback]3098982[/snapback]​*



post pics vato!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 5 2005, 10:09 AM
> *post pics vato!
> [snapback]3099076[/snapback]​*



ok


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

ok


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 08:21 AM
> *ok
> [snapback]3099125[/snapback]​*



wich one is you? lol the 56 !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

C'mon man...y'all are ruining my post. :uh: :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 5 2005, 10:37 AM
> *C'mon man...y'all are ruining my post. :uh:  :angry:
> [snapback]3099201[/snapback]​*



Tyrone, be happy your post lasted 6 pages, and we didn't ruin it in 3. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Tyrone, be happy your post lasted 6 pages, and we didn't ruin it in 3.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3099237[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

In my opinion, when I look at all of the top customizers who actually do their own work, I have to go with Mario Senior. Not only has he been crowned LOTY three times consecutively, but he also puts out some of the cleanest street cars out there. Also, he has created a lowrider empire through his family. If you consider that all of the sons knowledge came from him, that puts him in a lofty position. Plus, he is humble even with all of his accomplishments. I don't think there is anyone better in the business. I kind of think he is the godfather at this time.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 5 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Tyrone, be happy your post lasted 6 pages, and we didn't ruin it in 3.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3099237[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@May 5 2005, 09:50 AM
> *In my opinion, when I look at all of the top customizers who actually do their own work, I have to go with Mario Senior. Not only has he been crowned LOTY three times consecutively, but he also puts out some of the cleanest street cars out there. Also, he has created a lowrider empire through his family. If you consider that all of the sons knowledge came from him, that puts him in a lofty position. Plus, he is humble even with all of his accomplishments. I don't think there is anyone better in the business. I kind of think he is the godfather at this time.
> [snapback]3099268[/snapback]​*


mario sr has never won lowrider of the year, I think he won bomb of the year a few times


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shut up like you know something


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 09:14 AM
> *mario sr has never won lowrider of the year, I think he won bomb of the year a few times
> [snapback]3099405[/snapback]​*



thats what i was thinking, and they got euro a few times too didnt they?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i like the dealbas the most for custom cars and btc for traditional, imo


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@May 5 2005, 11:50 AM
> *In my opinion, when I look at all of the top customizers who actually do their own work, I have to go with Mario Senior. Not only has he been crowned LOTY three times consecutively, but he also puts out some of the cleanest street cars out there. Also, he has created a lowrider empire through his family. If you consider that all of the sons knowledge came from him, that puts him in a lofty position. Plus, he is humble even with all of his accomplishments. I don't think there is anyone better in the business. I kind of think he is the godfather at this time.
> [snapback]3099268[/snapback]​*


I can respect and agree with this statement. :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i agree with the De Albas, know how to do almost everything. forget to mention that these guys(John and the DeAlbas) are top notch professionals with their biz. timely, efficient and real good people. sad to say not many people out their that can claim to be all those (but you wont hear it out of their mouths).


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@May 3 2005, 01:49 PM
> *Coddington does not even build "Hot Rods".....he is more of a street rod builder these days.....  as far as lowriding.... what is the qualifications.... volume of rides build or quality......
> 
> I think if ya aint won a super show title.... you should not qualify... except Jahagroo....LOL  disqualify him off the bat....hahahaha and give Fuentes a pass and qualify him cause he got robbed....
> ...



treppanier or what's his name builds some sick hotrods, way better than coddington...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah very true and wont do it any other way then quality. they make sure everything is quality


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I still think Nacho is the best builder


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

I'M JUST WONDERING WHO THE "JOE EPSTEIN" OF HOT-RODDING IS.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelflsts_@May 5 2005, 12:01 PM
> *I'M JUST WONDERING WHO THE "JOE EPSTEIN" OF HOT-RODDING IS.
> [snapback]3099632[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

O shit, I just laughed out loud, and everyone was looking at me :angry:


----------



## aftershock_818 (Nov 27, 2004)

all the names you guys have in there very good names. i think the best ones are anthony fuentes and john kenedy. but if you ask me, a person that is probably the best in building radicals though would be the guys over in C&L Hydraulics (orgullo Mexicano) being the car.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that has nothing to do w/ the fact that chino and lolo are in the same club as you and in the valley just like you right........................ :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aftershock_818_@May 5 2005, 12:04 PM
> *all the names you guys have in there very good names. i think the best ones are anthony fuentes and john kenedy. but if you ask me, a person that is probably the best in building radicals though would be the guys over in C&L Hydraulics (orgullo Mexicano) being the car.
> [snapback]3100224[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 3 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:buttkick:  think most of us garage  builders wont (doesnt mean we cant) put out what others do but others like John and the crew (Mike, Freddie, Fuzz, Huey and others who have been at the shops over the years) and Homies do CONSISTENTLY. Top car builders in the world period, Foose and Trepenier (sp?).
> [snapback]3090867[/snapback]​*


thanx for the props E....:tears: 


yeah troy trepainter ...he built that badd ass 54 plymoth bleveder..(sp)...fuk i forgot the name ..it was green ... the sniper....


----------



## LoCompanyMag (Jul 27, 2002)

I VOTE TONY PARKER! :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 10:37 AM
> *I guess  I could sell my 64 rag and do my HT all the way or vice versa but i want a ht and rag sitting in my garage so when it rains i can take the ht to the movies and catch a matinee
> [snapback]3098968[/snapback]​*


Its over rated, lol. :cheesy:


----------



## ALIZE (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont know why people havent metioned the Tovars,maybe because 1 of them works for Boyd, but i think theay still got there owen identety in the lowrider comunity.


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

my little brother he's a tovar :0


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

I VOTE FUZZY!!!! MANY DON'T KNOW HIM YET ..BUT WATCH OUT, FALLOWING ALL THE RIGHT FOOT STEPS......AND HAS A MEAN RIGHT HOOK. :0 THE FUTURE OF BTC :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@May 5 2005, 11:12 PM
> *I VOTE FUZZY!!!! MANY DON'T KNOW HIM YET ..BUT WATCH OUT, FALLOWING ALL THE RIGHT FOOT STEPS......AND HAS A MEAN RIGHT HOOK. :0 THE FUTURE OF BTC :biggrin:
> [snapback]3102632[/snapback]​*


Yeah but the fat guys can take em anytime :0


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: YEAH HUEY GETS HIS STRIPES


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

DON'T KNOW HE CAME BACK SWINGING


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

then it all went down hill from there :biggrin:


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

TILL NEXT TIME AT BTC CONTENDER :0 
NOW BACK TO OUR REGULAR PROGRAMING.....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 5 2005, 04:06 PM
> *thanx for the props E....:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


troy is bad. usually a shop has a crew, even if its family like the De Albas or Bowtie or Foose Designs.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 5 2005, 11:23 PM
> *then it all went down hill from there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3102681[/snapback]​*


see that pic right there says alot to me....

one of the baddest fucking shops out there..LOTY builder and his boys just having fun...man if a shop can produce cars like THEY do and still manage to have a smile on their faces and have fun while doing it.....says alot to me...


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

exactly the point....................work is work...and business is business..but when you are working and doing business in something that you love....then that is when you know that you have made it............................"I'M STILL WAITING FOR THAT DAY ....BECAUSE MY JOB SUCKS".............. :0


> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@May 6 2005, 07:30 AM
> *see that pic right there says alot to me....
> 
> one of the baddest fucking shops out there..LOTY builder and his boys just having fun...man if a shop can produce cars like THEY do and still manage to have a smile on their faces and have fun while doing it.....says alot to me...
> [snapback]3103885[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i did think of the "TOVARS" myself as well........and they would definately be on the list of the top 5-------------but i just named the top 2............but they do great work and i just hope the brother that works for boyd gets his props and stands his ground w/ that fool tries to act all big and shit............


> _Originally posted by ALIZE_@May 5 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I dont know why people havent metioned the Tovars,maybe because 1 of them works for Boyd, but i think theay still got there owen identety in the lowrider comunity.
> [snapback]3101711[/snapback]​*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll throw my hat in for Andy Douglas & his brother Ralphie. Back in the day, early mid-70's just about everyone in San Jose got lifted by Andy's. He was a badass painter also. Don't who might remember 'Just Plain Juiced'.. They also stood a 65 Impala up in 1978, see old lowrider mag for pic's. lil John (73-83)Aka Hopping Mad 69 Chevelle Straight out of East Side San Jose.......


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@May 5 2005, 10:12 PM
> *I VOTE FUZZY!!!! MANY DON'T KNOW HIM YET ..BUT WATCH OUT, FALLOWING ALL THE RIGHT FOOT STEPS......AND HAS A MEAN RIGHT HOOK. :0 THE FUTURE OF BTC :biggrin:
> [snapback]3102632[/snapback]​*


many may not know me but iam building some thing of my own lets just say its a chevy .then u know who fuzzy tovar is :0


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

can't wait to see it bro....... :0


> _Originally posted by Instigator_@May 6 2005, 11:00 AM
> *many may not know me but iam building some thing of my own lets just say its a chevy .then u know who fuzzy tovar is :0
> [snapback]3105081[/snapback]​*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 6 2005, 01:19 PM
> *exactly the point....................work is work...and business is business..but when you are working and doing business in something that you love....then that is when you know that you have made it............................"I'M STILL WAITING FOR THAT DAY ....BECAUSE MY JOB SUCKS"..............  :0
> [snapback]3104830[/snapback]​*


That's why I sent John my resume. 

I'll be a "punching bag" for Bowtie Connection any day! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 6 2005, 11:44 AM
> *That's why I sent John my resume.
> 
> I'll be a "punching bag" for Bowtie Connection any day! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105325[/snapback]​*



lets see the cars youve built :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 6 2005, 02:46 PM
> *lets see the cars youve built :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105338[/snapback]​*


Man, I'm new to car building. I just graduated UTI (Universal Technical Institute). All I can say is that I have a very strong passion and desire to build cars. I'm working on one (see avatar) and I still have a long way to go. But I've learned a lot from the different clubs I've been around and the people that I've met. 

Although my car isn't together yet, I'm just as passionate as those that have built several cars.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 6 2005, 01:46 PM
> *lets see the cars youve built :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105338[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that's messed up bro :0 

but he has had that avatar for the last 6500 posts with no progress :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angelflsts_@May 5 2005, 12:01 PM
> *I'M JUST WONDERING WHO THE "JOE EPSTEIN" OF HOT-RODDING IS.
> [snapback]3099632[/snapback]​*



This ?? remains to be answered


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 6 2005, 01:44 PM
> *That's why I sent John my resume.
> 
> I'll be a "punching bag" for Bowtie Connection any day! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105325[/snapback]​*



like this guy?? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 12:08 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that's messed up bro :0
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

thats messed up b.... :0


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 6 2005, 01:46 PM
> *lets see the cars youve built :biggrin:
> [snapback]3105338[/snapback]​*



he spends all his time writing about philosophies of Lowriding


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have never ever built a car either.........................i'm sad ........


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@May 6 2005, 05:25 PM
> *i have never ever built a car either.........................i'm sad ........
> [snapback]3106342[/snapback]​*



I haven't either. I am white, I just pay people to do it so I can be


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 02:12 PM
> *he spends all his time writing about philosophies of Lowriding
> [snapback]3106035[/snapback]​*



aaaaaaah lol lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned but we just strive to do well in out line of work and( play lol ) . if i had to choose who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas they have done some incredible work in the field of customizing . as for this topic we as a lowrider community should not pick and choose who is who but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication . if it is owning a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 07:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*


 :tears:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 08:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*


I just gained even more respect for you than I already had.....very well said :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@May 6 2005, 11:00 AM
> *many may not know me but iam building some thing of my own lets just say its a chevy .then u know who fuzzy tovar is :0
> [snapback]3105081[/snapback]​*



Oh oh I know what it is :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Its a LA Clippers mini-van with a magnet heart window and 4 pumps :0 :0 :0 

Seriously though fuzz does have a imp up his sleeve and with his ideas and the resources he has available to him, skys the limit for the clipper


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 6 2005, 03:08 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that's messed up bro :0
> ...


If you feel you can do better than what I'm doing with the car, you're more than welcome to come and get it.

"Philosophies on lowriding"? That's funny. If you don't appreciate my asking intelligent questions or placing intelligent post here on LayItLow, that's your problem. Okay, yeah, my car has been my avatar for quite some time, so what? If you carefully read under my avatar is says *'Paying Dues'*. And that's what I'm doing. I'm gathering as much knowledge about lowriding as I can. And a majority of it doesn't come from LayItLow. I've been out there talking and riding with those that are paving the way. Just because you have a car that is lowered or is equipped with hydraulics, that doesn't make you a lowrider. It's having respect for the game and those that have made it possible for us all.

Really, I don't have to come on here to defend myself because those who know me know what I'm about. But, I don't appreciate being the butt of someone's joke that doesn't even know me or what I'm about.

If you're not going to add anything constructive to this post, then don't add anything at all.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

like I said - none of the lolo builders mentioned would list all their own builds in their "Top 10's"...lowriders are a diff breed - and Bowtieconnection just proved it right there - good post :thumbsup: 

at the same time - some people are takin shots at Tyrone - so I'll be the first to jump in - for those that don't know him he's a str8 up homie, and brings the rare shit to LIL - intelligence.... and RO's got your back :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2005, 08:32 AM
> *like I said - none of the lolo builders mentioned would list all their own builds in their "Top 10's"...lowriders are a diff breed - and Bowtieconnection just proved it right there - good post :thumbsup:
> 
> at the same time - some people are takin shots at Tyrone - so I'll be the first to jump in - for those that don't know him he's a str8 up homie, and brings the rare shit to LIL - intelligence.... and RO's got your back  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3108167[/snapback]​*


Thank you very much Joe. You know I have nothing but love for you Pete and Jeremy. You know if y'all ever need *anything* from me, just ask. 

Quickly, thank you John Kennedy for responding. Although you really didn't have to, thank you none-the-less. Your reply was very respectful and without flaws :thumbsup: . I have nothing but resect for you also. Now...if you could just hook a brother up with a job...but we'll talk about that later  .

As for Joe Epstein, he was not excluded intentionally and my prayer go out to him for a full recovery.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 10:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 07:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*



SHUT UP AND GET TO MOVING :biggrin: :biggrin: See Johns that kinda guy real humble and enjoys what he does, I know theres been times when he is up to his eyebrows in work and wants to throw in the towel but its what he does and its in his blood. BUilding cars of the caliber he does can be very very frustrating at times. But when your the best you just keep on going


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 07:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

my opinion is that there is no "Boyd Coddington" of LowRiding, Boyd builds $100,000 and up hot and street rods with custom everything from chassis,to motors, to bodies, to interiors, etc.. that are drivable and go over 100MPH while lookin good...I dont know when the last time was that anyone has seen a $100,000 lowrider with a custom ground up chassis,motor,interior, body, etc... hit the highway and go over 100MPH, or as in the lowrider world, cleared 60";
i feel thats its completely(sp) differant styles of car building. Lowriders base everything on the normal/original chassis and build from there up, dont get me wrong, i love lowriders but i dont think there are any "Boyd Coddingtons" in lowriding due to the two complete differant natures of these custom cars. once again my opinion, keep on lowridin' :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

FROM THIS
[attachmentid=165659]

TO THIS
[attachmentid=165662]


15 DAYS

FOR THIS KID
[attachmentid=165665]

CHIP WHO?? LIKE PAULY SAYS


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 8 2005, 08:28 PM
> *my opinion is that there is no "Boyd Coddington" of LowRiding, Boyd builds $100,000 and up hot and street rods with custom everything from chassis,to motors, to bodies, to interiors, etc.. that are drivable and go over 100MPH while lookin good...I dont know when the last time was that anyone has seen a $100,000 lowrider with a custom ground up chassis,motor,interior, body, etc... hit the highway and go over 100MPH, or as in the lowrider world, cleared 60";
> i feel thats its completely(sp) differant styles of car building. Lowriders base everything on the normal/original chassis and build from there up, dont get me wrong, i love lowriders but i dont think there are any "Boyd Coddingtons"  in lowriding due to the two complete differant natures of these custom cars.  once again my opinion, keep on lowridin' :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3112885[/snapback]​*



every see a ROTY car? seen many 100g cars, and seen some of these cars who have a lot of money in them take the tire right off their rims. need to take a trip out her for new years and see that some guys drive their 100g cars to the park


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I bet this 59 could do 100 mph on 13's


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

dont see to many lows getting a one off frame...nor fenders or body from scratch....one off suspension....

its one thing to weld and support for hydro systems, however boyds team producing cars from scratch! 


i wouldnt even compare lowrider builders to boyds shop....

the best lowrider builders should be the name of the topic! my opionion there is no comparison. i give hats off to elite, 

builders of rolling malo, bomb of the yr to all sweepstakes winners!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2005, 01:30 AM
> * boyds team producing cars from scratch!
> i wouldnt even compare lowrider builders to boyds shop....
> 
> [snapback]3113565[/snapback]​*


Thats not true. Everybody has seen that show... they are just as bad as OCC they order 75% of the parts from someone else, fabricate some little shit here and there, and just assemble them. Even those frames they are welding up.... they didnt make them from scratch.... they didnt bend the frame rails, they ordered that shit in a kit from another company and just put it together. Thats not "building from scratch".

And i dont see why you think people couldnt compare lowrider builders to boyds shop..... true, its different styles.... but i think theres a few lowrider builders out there who can hold their own.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 9 2005, 02:30 AM
> *dont see to many lows getting a one off frame...nor fenders or body from scratch....one off suspension....
> 
> its one thing to weld and support for hydro systems, however boyds team producing cars from scratch!
> ...



I was going to do a one off frame on my 67, but I had a change of heart and I wanted to build a more drivable car. To do the one off frame is pretty easy although you have to refloor the car with after market floor pans. I am still kind of pondering the thought of doing it, but I would like to drive my 67 and enjoy it more often and not be too scared to drive it.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 7 2005, 12:02 AM
> *If you feel you can do better than what I'm doing with the car, you're more than welcome to come and get it.
> 
> "Philosophies on lowriding"? That's funny. If you don't appreciate my asking intelligent questions or placing intelligent post here on LayItLow, that's your problem. Okay, yeah, my car has been my avatar for quite some time, so what? If you carefully read under my avatar is says 'Paying Dues'. And that's what I'm doing. I'm gathering as much knowledge about lowriding as I can. And a majority of it doesn't come from LayItLow. I've been out there talking and riding with those that are paving the way. Just because you have a car that is lowered or is equipped with hydraulics, that doesn't make you a lowrider. It's having respect for the game and those that have made it possible for us all.
> ...


I Feel You On This One Good Post 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SickBoy (Jan 14, 2005)

I got this from Boyd Coddinton, just started my first "lowrider prodject"
topic out soon......


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 7 2005, 12:02 AM
> *If you feel you can do better than what I'm doing with the car, you're more than welcome to come and get it.
> 
> "Philosophies on lowriding"? That's funny. If you don't appreciate my asking intelligent questions or placing intelligent post here on LayItLow, that's your problem. Okay, yeah, my car has been my avatar for quite some time, so what? If you carefully read under my avatar is says 'Paying Dues'. And that's what I'm doing. I'm gathering as much knowledge about lowriding as I can. And a majority of it doesn't come from LayItLow. I've been out there talking and riding with those that are paving the way. Just because you have a car that is lowered or is equipped with hydraulics, that doesn't make you a lowrider. It's having respect for the game and those that have made it possible for us all.
> ...



It was a joke Tyrone. I thought we knew each other a little better because I had backed you on other posts, where people were criticizing your car. Just like I make fun of Jason J and Notorious and MYSELF for our cars not being finished, just to make the day go by. I responded to your post seriously, and then we turned it to a joke. :biggrin: Lighten up a little :uh: 


:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:---------that is a great man right there------keep up the good work john

richee


> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 06:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2005, 05:32 AM
> *like I said - none of the lolo builders mentioned would list all their own builds in their "Top 10's"...lowriders are a diff breed - and Bowtieconnection just proved it right there - good post :thumbsup:
> 
> at the same time - some people are takin shots at Tyrone - so I'll be the first to jump in - for those that don't know him he's a str8 up homie, and brings the rare shit to LIL - intelligence.... and RO's got your back   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3108167[/snapback]​*



hes not getting beat up, no need to "get his back", it was a joke :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 9 2005, 10:49 AM
> *hes not getting beat up, no need to "get his back", it was a joke  :uh: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3115032[/snapback]​*



Exactly :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

This should make it all better :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@May 6 2005, 01:00 PM
> *many may not know me but iam building some thing of my own lets just say its a chevy .then u know who fuzzy tovar is :0
> [snapback]3105081[/snapback]​*



I don't know you, but do know that you are known, and you build cars. can't wait to see :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 9 2005, 12:18 PM
> *I don't know you, but do know that you are known, and you build cars. can't wait to see :0
> [snapback]3116035[/snapback]​*


Not true Brando, you met Fuzzy "Tovar" in Frisco. At the awards ceremony he was sitting with us............I dont think the whole time, I think he was helping break down the cars or something too.........

Small world eh???????


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 9 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Not true Brando, you met Fuzzy "Tovar" in Frisco.  At the awards ceremony he was sitting with us............I dont think the whole time, I think he was helping break down the cars or something too.........
> 
> Small world eh???????
> ...


 :0 :0 I had a feeling I knew him, or of him, but he is always so low key on LIL, but has good things to say, at least I think. :biggrin: Anyway yes, small world. I'll have to track him down and say what's up :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 9 2005, 11:48 AM
> *This should make it all better :biggrin:
> [snapback]3115850[/snapback]​*


I don't know about him but it makes me feel better :biggrin:


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

my personal opinion is the tovars and fuentes have definalty made an impact on lowridin. connington is jus rich. everyperson in the world could be "the boyd connington" or "michael jordan" of whatever if we all had the money to do it. like somebody already said, its bout the mechanics and painters and customizers that make things happen, not jus the people with all the money


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

anthony ,ralph the de albas ,Joe Ray ,George Torres
they've been doing this shit all they're life 
decades and decades
john has the shop ,
but these guys have it in there blood ,


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2005, 03:13 PM
> *i would have to say it would be the DE ALBAS.
> 
> for these reasons,any one can restore a ride back to original,with parts,send some chrome out,install a detailed hydrualic set.up squirt soem paint and their you go.
> ...


thats right


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 6 2005, 09:47 PM
> *i am flattered and grateful to have all of you thinking that we compare to great car builders as the ones mentioned  but we just strive to do well in out line of work  and( play lol ) . if i had to choose  who is one of thee best out there i would also choose the de albas  they have done some incredible work  in the field of customizing .  as for this topic we as a lowrider community  should not pick and choose who is who  but yet give props to all that have put in hard work and dedication  .  if it is owning  a shop working at a shop or garage built cars we all have busted our asses and knuckles to get where we are today .
> [snapback]3107073[/snapback]​*


This post right here should have ended this topic. As you read it, it's almost poetic :tears:. This right here left me speechless. Thank you John for your thoughful and positive input to this topic.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

I never realized how diverse Lowriding is. There are many different styles within a small community. I never noticed because I only see traditional Lowriders in a clean way. I am just now stopping to look at other styles and noticing their "creations". I never knew the DeAlbas had import cars until someone on this site posted, because they never caught my eye. not that they weren't clean cars. I don't hate on anyones style, unless it is hideous. I just always looked at Lowriding in a pure way or form. The 1964 Impala lifted on wire wheels.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@May 10 2005, 09:18 AM
> *my personal opinion is the tovars and fuentes have definalty made an impact on lowridin. connington is jus rich. everyperson in the world could be "the boyd connington" or "michael jordan" of whatever if we all had the money to do it. like somebody already said, its bout the mechanics and painters and  customizers that make things happen, not jus the people with all the money
> [snapback]3118978[/snapback]​*


Boyd Coddington just didn't wake up one day and was rich. He earned his (in the begining) by busting his knuckles and paying his dues. The s statement, 'Coddington is just rich' is an open statement and could very well be applied to the De Albas, John Kennedy, the Tovars, the Fuentes, Joe Ray, etc.. For those who don't know the history of these people. Just think, in the next 10-15 years someone may bring up this exact same topic, but put one of the above mentioned names in front of it. Would that be fair to say, 'well, John Kennedy is just rich' without knowing the history of this man and his shop Bowtie Connection? It wouldn't be fair at all.

When I started this topic it wasn't intended to become about Boyd Coddington. I used his name as a metaphore. In simple term, who is similar to Boyd Coddington in the lowrider community. Who is making the biggest impact on lowriding today? And as I discovered from this post, it's more than one person, family or shop. Those mentioned above have all made some impression on the way many of us are building our cars today. There is honestly not one better than the other. Just different styles. So, my hat goes off to all the builders mentioned in this post. Because personally they've all made an great impression upon me.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

we need to sit down and talk bro................... :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 24 2005, 08:18 AM
> *I never realized how diverse Lowriding is. There are many different styles within a small community. I never noticed because I only see traditional Lowriders in a clean way. I am just now stopping to look at other styles and noticing their "creations". I never knew the DeAlbas had import cars until someone on this site posted, because they never caught my eye. not that they weren't clean cars. I don't hate on anyones style, unless it is hideous. I just always looked at Lowriding in a pure way or form. The 1964 Impala lifted on wire wheels.
> [snapback]3177012[/snapback]​*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

I think the two top people of the lowriding community without a doubt are

JOE EPSTEIN
and 
MIKE RAMOS


----------



## motowncruzr (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys have to understand, talent and creativity thats whats lowriding about, a theme for the car and then the car. Who created that Joe Ray LIFESTYLE!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by motowncruzr_@Feb 14 2007, 12:30 AM~7255247
> *You guys have to understand, talent and creativity thats whats lowriding about, a theme for the car and then the car. Who created that Joe Ray LIFESTYLE!
> *


I'm more than positive there were "themed" cars before Joe Ray built his. I'll give Joe Ray and LIFESTYLE alot of credit for taking themed cars to a new level.


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by motowncruzr_@Feb 13 2007, 11:30 PM~7255247
> *You guys have to understand, talent and creativity thats whats lowriding about, a theme for the car and then the car. Who created that Joe Ray LIFESTYLE!
> *



Sorry to tell you this but cars have had themes since custom car shows started in the 50s. Joe, who I know is a definite OG who has (significantly) contributed to customizing rides but he's only one of many unsung "heroes."

"My three cents..."


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by motowncruzr_@Feb 14 2007, 01:30 AM~7255247
> *You guys have to understand, talent and creativity thats whats lowriding about, a theme for the car and then the car. Who created that Joe Ray LIFESTYLE!
> *


damn, the first post and its from a topic almost 2 yrs ago. LOL I did the same when some one was talking bout some rims i asked a question then come ot find out it was from a few years back. :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 03:07 PM~3090265
> *The post is a little unclear T.... people are wondering what to base an opinion on..... on past rides built???.... or popularity / recognizable figure in the lowriding world???*


To bring the topic back,I think Joe Ray fits the description


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

you have to take into account the diverse styles and eras for that fact.all the names I have heard and read to this point are ALL absolutely comparable to the craftsmen that Boyd is....the names I have heard in my opinion are hall of fame lowriders no doubt!but they all had their different styles and some used workers and some used friends to help in their own way...but all had a part in creating the sport we love today and will continue to love for years to come.to pick just one is WAY to hard for me to do...I took a little style from each one that I saw growing up and threw in a little of my own just to attempt to create something they'd all be proud of..sorry I don't mean to babble uffin:


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 3 2005, 05:09 PM~3090532
> *Well I will say this. Lowriders and cars in general are "TIME + Money" He who has the most will win ------ generally speaking, ok? If I had 100K in my back pocket I could build the ultimate 59 or 57 rag. If I had the kind of $$$ I could "hire" good help, have a facility, lift, chrome plater that delivers, etc. Not hating on anyone who has that. that is great for them, but those are the 2 things that hold most of us back  I have most respect for guys who have to do a little of everything themselves, instead of engine man, interior man, paint man, etc. for the guy who has to sacrifice his free time, and spending to finish a car. Has to stay up late at night by himself to work on the car. I believe that is where the real appreciation comes from, and I can appreciate a car with flaws where 1 man gave 100% more than a perfect resto from a shop.
> *


Amen, I have so many ideas for certain year cars on what would look great and has never been done. But I don't have the Money or Time. I got drawings but I don't show em to anybody in fear of them being ripped off and someone else taking credit for it. All I can do is hope some day I'll have the means. I know a lot of us have better Ideas than some of these car customizers, we just don't have the means.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2005, 04:13 PM~3090541
> *i would have to say it would be the DE ALBAS.
> 
> for these reasons,any one can restore a ride back to original,with parts,send some chrome out,install a detailed hydrualic set.up squirt soem paint and their you go.
> ...


ive been around about 30 years ,,,,and judged & seen and built rides myself , but this family is the CODDINGTONS OF LOWRIDIN , with a douth....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THEY LAYED THE PATH, WE WALK IT.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

One of these great builders will show up on the Discovery channel with a series of lowrider builds. Hope to see it soon. Good luck!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

TOMMY B.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 10:52 PM~3089492
> *Last night I was watching the Discovery Channel and they had a program on titled, 'Boyd Coddington's Top Ten Hot Rods'. It was showcasing his choices of the top ten hot rods in America. Some of the cars featured he had a hand in designing or building, but they were all beautiful cars none-the-less.
> 
> 
> *



Yeah about 4 of those are from AZ. Who says we can't build cars out here?


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

WE BEAT BOYD AT THE 1996 ISCA WORLD OF WHEELS IN H TOWN WITH WT 2000 WE WERE COMPETING FOR THE MILLWINDER AWARD WICH IS GIVEN TO THE BEST FIRST TIME SHOWN CAR OR TRUCK BEST OF SHOW,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN+Feb 20 2007, 08:02 AM~7305765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is Tommy B.


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 20 2007, 07:17 PM~7311304
> *Your one hell of a builder too CREEPIN!
> So is Tommy B.
> *


Were tring to build cars. Its lots of work but fun doing it. Hope to show a few new ones this year for the Imperials. Have a good day my friend. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Feb 27 2007, 10:10 AM~7363072
> *Were tring to build cars. Its lots of work but fun doing it. Hope to show a few new ones this year for the Imperials. Have a good day my friend. :biggrin:
> *


Right on...see you soon.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 3 2005, 03:00 PM~3090215
> *Sounds like Derrick Jhagoff.... Derrick doesnt deserve to be compared with the other people mentioned in this post.
> *


 :0 His the one they created that rule of the 3 time champion limit. Thats why he stoped modifiying it.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 3 2005, 04:18 PM~3090560
> *any have any pics of de albas rides,bow tie,south side etc.
> *


Wrong subject


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll bump this to the top out of respect for the memory of Boyd Coddington. May he rest in peace. :angel:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 28 2008, 11:45 AM~10050003
> *I'll bump this to the top out of respect for the memory of Boyd Coddington. May he rest in peace.  :angel:
> *


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)

I dont know exactly who to pick but if I was asked who is the " Chip Foose" of lowriding I would like to nominate the builder of "Darkside Dynasty" Chris Roarke from Northern California

www.oldiescc.com east bay chapter :biggrin:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

only one word..."Tobar's"


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 3 2005, 02:10 PM~3089574
> *Damn! How could I forget the De Alba's?!
> *


 :nono: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Aug 11 2009, 01:13 AM~14733041
> *only one word..."Tobar's"
> *


AGREED! BUT IT'S {TOVAR'S} AND AGAIN. AGREED! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 3 2005, 04:30 PM~3090614
> *The dealbas are talented people no doubt. The ultimate car builder in the world IMO is Chip Foose. That guy can do everything fabricate paint design motor interior i mean he knows all his shit.. John Kennedy has set the standards for lo lo's he knows his shit and can get dirty just like any of his employees. Not many people can say they did like their WHOLE car by themselves, I know Noah at OnestopImpalashop did most of his own work interior paint etc etc. HotRods by Boyd and Bowtie are the same IMO both good and both have earned the respects of their peers
> *


I Agree!!! john doesnt mess around


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

well if youre counting people who built multiple rides i would have to say 

De Albas or Tovars


----------

